# Dubai Employment Law



## sunildub (Oct 13, 2012)

I am an Indian resident working in Dubai. I came to Dubai on visit visa but later I got a job & my employer provided me with 2 year employment visa in Dubai.

The only document which I have signed with my current employer is “Offer of Employment” & the following is mentioned in it stating “It will serve as my Employment Contract & will subject me to the Firm’s probationary period of six months from date of joining”.

It also states 30 calendar days paid leave, annual economy class air ticket from Dubai to India, Medical Insurance, Gratuity, and Notice Period of 1 Month & Contract Duration as Unlimited contract subject to 6 months probation period whereby either party can terminate the contract without penalties.

Also, that the above benefits are governed by the Firm’s Code of Conduct, which is subject to change at the sole discretion of the firm.

I have following questions in regards to above:

1: Do I need to pay any penalties to my employer if I leave my job by serving 30 days of notice period since currently I am under probation period? If yes, please brief how much?

2: If I do not have to pay any penalties in Question No. 1, then whether company can ask for the reimbursement of charges spent by them on my employment visa which has been provided by my employer, If yes, please brief how much?

3: Do I need to pay any penalties or any other charges to the company if I leave after 6 months of probation period? If yes, please brief how much?

4: Can I take annual leave & come to India after completing 1 year with my employer?

5: Can I go to India for few days during probation period in case if there is any emergency at home, If yes, what would be the procedure?

6: Is there any government body or labor ministry whom I can contact in Dubai in order to get further clarification?


Your help & suggestions would be highly appreciated


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you think about asking your employer?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

an annual flight isn't annual if you can't use it annually...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sunildub said:


> I am an Indian resident working in Dubai. I came to Dubai on visit visa but later I got a job & my employer provided me with 2 year employment visa in Dubai.
> 
> The only document which I have signed with my current employer is “Offer of Employment” & the following is mentioned in it stating “It will serve as my Employment Contract & will subject me to the Firm’s probationary period of six months from date of joining”.
> 
> ...


This is the labour law. In case there is no special contract, then only the labour laws will apply in conjunction with the standard employment contract you may have signed to get the labour card. http://www.deg.gov.ae/sitecollectionimages/content/pubdocs/uae_labour_law_eng.pdf

Do let us know if you have further questions after reading this. This is in simple english (noy legalese) so should be simple enough to follow


----------



## sarahfh (Oct 20, 2012)

To answer briefly to your first question, the company might ask you to pay for the cost of visa and medical if they want to punish you.

But better check your contract with the Labour Office to check if it is valid and what are the possible penalties you might face.

They might give you a ban - employment ban but as i said check with the labour office.


----------

